# EarWell Cradle procedure code?



## jletcher (Oct 11, 2013)

My otolarynoglogist performed a procedure when he applied an "EarWell" cradle device on patient's external ear to mold the ear to the corrected alignment.  Is there a cpt code for this procedure?


----------

